
Hot module replacement with webpack - based2
https://github.com/webpack/docs/wiki/hot-module-replacement-with-webpack
======
acemarke
Note that this wiki page is old and somewhat out of date. The current Webpack
docs on HMR are at [https://webpack.js.org/concepts/hot-module-
replacement/](https://webpack.js.org/concepts/hot-module-replacement/) and
[https://webpack.js.org/guides/hmr-react/](https://webpack.js.org/guides/hmr-
react/) .

